# Why am I getting so much SPAM?



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I've had the same email for 8 years and got like 3 or 4 pieces of spam a week, but all of a sudden I'm getting 30 a day. This really sucks. I'm going to have to get a new email.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

You've got to really watch where you use your email address. I use my main address for very, very little. I use a couple of Yahoo/Hotmail/Etc email accounts for everything else.


----------



## GreenLantern (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah I had the problem with my main e-mail account. Now I have several e-mail accounts all for specific things like forum accounts, school, social networking sites, money transactions, and one for everything else. That way when I start receiving spam, it makes it easier to figure out where the spam is coming from.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hotmail and yahoo accounts don't have a strong filtering system for spamming (during my usage of hotmail and yahoo), even though i still use them for Instant Messaging.

don't use the same one email account for everything you do.

I personally use gmail and i find it more refine with the filtering of spam


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Mr. Frostie said:


> I've had the same email for 8 years and got like 3 or 4 pieces of spam a week, but all of a sudden I'm getting 30 a day. This really sucks. I'm going to have to get a new email.


Yeah, same thing has just happened with me. It's a yahoo.ca account that I've had for several years, and I'd get only a handful of spam a _year_. I was just reflecting to myself the other day how the address seems spam-proof. Then suddenly in the last week - blammo! Every day there's junk. One day last week I had 13 spam messages.

It's not like I used the address to sign up for....something that would cause that kind of result, heh.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

My hotmail account, had for years and was my first email, has for a few months randomly getting spammed with messages to go look at bestiality porn, not sure what happened to make me get it. My yahoo email also got spammed about 20-30 times daily with adds for pills,credit card, financing, ect. before I had even a chance to sign up for anything, in fact the only thing I used it for at the time was to have a email address for my school to contact me with, since my hotmail name wasn't all that professional I guess. It did eventually stop on yahoo though, still waiting and hoping my hotmail spam goes away.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Actually, Yahoo has been a lot better lately. My Yahoo account has received only four or five spam emails in the last month. Hotmail is another story. That's the account I use for most message boards and similar sites, so I probably receive 30 junk emails per day. In both cases, I filter everything into the spam folder unless the address is on a safe list. I also block certain words in the subject line.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I get up to 20 spam mails a day on both my gmail accounts, even the one I only use for family/friends. I have alot of enemies tho so I just figured someone put my email addy somewhere to make me get spam.


----------

